# Which Are The Best Foreign Medical Colleges For Bright Students?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Best Medical Colleges or Universities


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

All Saints University, College of Medicine, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines is a Medical University on the beautiful and friendly island of St Vincent and the Grenadines. It was founded in April 2006, with Richmond Paulpillai MSc. as Chancellor, with a vision of providing affordable fees for students, without sacrificing the quality of education. The Roseau Campus commenced operations in 2006, followed by the launch of the sister campus in Saint Vincent and the Grenadines in 2011. The student body grew steadily over the past decade and welcomed hundreds of students on both campuses, with many students gaining residencies and going on to become successful practicing physicians in Canada, the United States of America, as well as in several other countries. In February 2019, the campuses began to operate independently of each other, with All Saints University, College of Medicine, St Vincent and the Grenadines becoming an independent University


----------

